# New 55g tank - please give ideas/comments



## IncrdblHulk7

In the middle of cycling tank, so just substrate and decorations so far.

Running two canister filters. Currently have the intake and return in the corners. Debating a better placement or going with spray bars on each side.

Doing this with kids, so had to have ship wreck and signs.

Plan moving forward is to get a few plants (villisneria and Java fern) and was going to place them around shipwreck and rocks. But worried with the filter returns being so close.


----------



## IncrdblHulk7

Tank


----------



## IncrdblHulk7

Tank2


----------



## ken31cay

I love it. What kind of fish are you thinking of putting in? This is how I came back into the hobby, got a 55gal for my kids a few years ago and before I knew it had a 180gal and a 450gal.


----------



## IncrdblHulk7

Sorry. Must have forgotten to include that in original post. Planning on getting peacocks and haps, but not sure exact types.

Please provide comments ideas on arrangement of stuff, filter intake/returns, plant types/location, and fish choices.

Thanks


----------



## ken31cay

Here's the cookie cutter setup suggestions for the 55gal which is in the library section:

https://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/cookie_cutter_55g.php

Which canisters are you using? What is your substrate? I have several fake plants grouped together in my 450gal, which I like the look of and the smaller fish like to hang there.


----------



## ironspider

I can't tell, are your returns going all the way down to the substrate? That will help pick up the junk so you don't have to vacuum.


----------



## DJRansome

I would do mixed gender in a 55G and 1m:4f of a peacock and the same of a hap.

The haps are mostly blue, I would go with Placidochromis electra.

For a peacock, do you like red or yellow better?

Aulonocara stuartgranti maleri for yellow. Aulonocara stuartgranti rubescens for red.


----------



## IncrdblHulk7

Using two Fluval 307 filters. Currently the returns are about two to three inches above the substrate. I will play around with lowering them. The substrate is a mix of pool filter sand and aragonite.


----------



## damerf

Nice!! Are you running your heater inline with one of the canisters? I see a temp sensor hanging down and was just wondering if you did a DIY inline with PVC? Or something like that?


----------



## IncrdblHulk7

I have a 300w hydor inline heater running on one of the canisters. Also have inkbird306 temp controller as backup (that's the probe you see in tank).


----------



## willyg1631

going to be a great tank. Planning my new tank and wondering why 2 canisters. Wouldn't one bigger one be less maintenance. Also why an inline heater? Bill


----------



## ken31cay

willyg1631 said:


> Planning my new tank and wondering why 2 canisters. Wouldn't one bigger one be less maintenance.


One reason I can think of is having two is a little safer in case one goes down. For both my tanks I have a second return pump, pvp pipe & cement, etc. all set to replace in case the current pump goes down. Due to where I live it's even more important since getting a replacement would take weeks instead of days if I lived in the U.S.


----------



## Steve C

Two canisters rather than one is the better method mainly for avoiding a mini-cycle when you do maintenance. On my 240g I will do one FX5 cleaning one time, then not have to worry about it because the other fx5 is still picking up the slack from the one I just cleaned. Then on the next cleaning I will do the other Fx5. So you alternate which one you clean each time to avoid any mini-cycles.


----------



## willyg1631

ken31cay and Steve C. Thanks makes sense. Insurance is a good thing.


----------



## IncrdblHulk7

Things are coming along. Got the rest of stand/hood built and finished. Added some plants. Still waiting for nitrogen cycle to finish. Estimating about another week. Now I just need to decide on which fish. Hap+peacocks? Other types? All male vs mix? Overall quantity? What would be the most fun with kids?


----------



## Deeda

Nice job on the canopy and stand!


----------



## fishboy75

Tanks looks great! How old are your kids? When mine were 5-7 they were more interested than they are now at 9 - 11. But I guess that's what happens when you have an Xbox. If your kids are on the younger side I would say go with mbuna because they are constantly moving. Maybe a couple more peaceful species like Yellow Labs and Acei. Add some Synodontis Petricola cats and a pair of bristle nose plecos once you get some algae growth. You'll have a nice community and the kids will enjoy watching the Labs produce offspring. Good luck!


----------

